# Advanced Photoshop - 02/2009 erhältlich



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Januar 2009)

Seit heute gibt es die neue Ausgabe des Grafik-Magazins Advanced Photoshop.
Auch diesmal gibt es auf Hochglanz jede Menge Inhalt, als da wäre:

*Interview: Marko Djurdjevic*
Wie Marvel Comic-Zeichner Marko Djurdjevic die rheinische Provinz verließ und in Hollywood Karriere machte

*Feature: Basiswissen aufgefrischt*
Machen Sie sich vergessene und unterschätzte Photoshop-Funktionen zu Nutze
*
Feature: Geschäftsidee T-Shirt-Design*
Was man über Unternehmensgründung, Materiallieferanten und die entscheidenden Business-Ideen wissen muss, um ein professionelles Designlabel auf die Beine zu stellen.

*Titelseitenwettbewerb
Showcase*

Darüber hinaus gibt es wieder eine Reihe an* Workshops*, mit denen man Photoshop weiter ausreizen kann.

Dies ist natürlich ein Auszug aus dem Potpourrie des ganzen Heftes. Alle weiteren Infos und das Inhaltsverzeichnis natürlich auf der offiziellen Webseite oder auf unserer Special-Seite.

Disclaimer: Wir von tutorials.de haben eine Partnerschaft mit Advanced Photoshop. Dabei werden wir Euch in Zukunft vorab mit den Inhalten des neuesten Heftes vertraut machen und im Gegenzug Ausgaben verlosen.


----------

